# Dates from Hell :D



## EnjoliWoman

SGW suggested this - I think it would be fun. Tell us about your kooky, weird, funny, horrific dates here. 

I'll start...

Met a guy on match, seemed nice. Met him out for drinks, gallery crawl and walked to his office - he was a sales rep for an interior design company. It was cool - books and books of fabric swatches, tons of home accessory samples, etc.

Seemed nice enough so we planned a day to tour some local wineries - planned out a list of 3 (they are an hour away plus a bit from each other) and planned to pack a picnic lunch. I don't recall if he asked me or I offered to bring desert, but FOOD was mentioned (not me as desert).

I drive to his house, hand him the bite size fruit pastries, he opens the car door and I wait while he loads the car and off we go. Enjoy his company - at a stop sign he kisses me and it was nice. Finally around 3pm I mention we haven't stopped to eat, lets look for a good place to stop. He looks over his shoulder and says he forgot the food. REALLY??? WTF was he 'packing'? He remembered the BLANKET. He asked if I wanted to stop for fast food and I said no, let's just head back. 

I direct him to the nearest interstate. We get back around 4, he invites me in and puts the pastries on his kitchen counter. I sit down and he pounces. I do kiss him back but extricate myself and say time to go. I ask him (out of politeness) if he wants some of the pastries and he gets a plate out and loads it up with 3/4 of the little things and hands the container to me, kisses my cheek and off I go.

I never heard from him again, nor did I want to. I have laughed over the "food-less picnic" and everything about how tacky it was for him to pack the blanket and 'forgot' the food, and not only not providing lunch, but taking more than half of the desert! It has become a famous story among my single friends and every now and then I'll be asked to tell the story to someone new to the dating arena.

I guess he assumed I'd have sex with him - but WTF we had ONE 'date', which was our first meeting and hadn't even kissed until that DAY. :rofl:


----------



## Paradise

This is fun!

Met a girl on POF and went out to have a few drinks. Was there for a little over 2 hours and once she started she never stopped talking. I could only get in about 5 words the entire time. Not sure how she did it but she managed to have 4 drinks during that time as well. I had one! lol. Plus, she went into all of these details about how messed up her family is and how she had to trick her mom into going to rehab. My only thoughts were that I now understood why she was 37 and never married. Geez. 

Enjoli, your story is going to be hard to top.


----------



## NoWhere

I'd never attempt to kiss a girl on the 1st or second date. Am I just old fashioned? I mean maybe on the 3rd date a kiss on the cheek.

Plus I've read a similar story before on this site in one of the dating threads. The part about planning a picnic and not bringing food. Makes me wonder if its the same guy.


----------



## Deejo

No dates from hell. Not one. Plenty of one and done's but even those were never horror shows. Heard about plenty though.

Most recent is courtesy of my partner. She met a guy at a restaurant. They stayed at the bar where he watched a game, and informed her that his buddy was going to be meeting them there ... which he did. She referred to the friend as 'man mountain'. The two guys talked and occasionally included her. If he talked to her at all, he was 'negging' her. 

Walked her out to her car and negged her some more about her Audi.

Apparently he figured he nailed the date with his attentiveness and charm, went in for the kiss, and she busted out laughing and said, "Really?"

That was the end of that. 

Yup, there are a lot of smooth operators out there.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

NoWhere...

I think the kiss on the first date depends on the date - both the person and how it went.

Just a quick meet up for a drink to feel out the chemistry? Probably not. If so, a quick peck on the cheek or lips. Hugs are usually the best bet.

A second meeting where things went well? Could be right - just depends. 

I prefer not having rules.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Deejo - that's funny - NEVER bring someone else on a date where you are supposed to be getting to know someone!

I did have a first date where we went for a bite at a sports bar and he kept watching the game and seemed very disinterested. Some go well with lots of chat and banter, others are awkward. I had one where we talked about our kids all evening. I learned from that one. Kids are important but if being parents is all we have in common, forget it.


----------



## NoWhere

So on the first date if things seem to go well don't ask 'When can we sleep together?' then try and french kiss her.

Check. Man I'm learning stuff everyday here! :smthumbup:

On a more serious note: Personally I don't read too much into someone who is a little awkward or quiet on a first date. Some people are just shy on a 1st date or afraid to say the wrong thing. Though that same person might open up on the 2nd date, once they get to know you, and turn out to be that perfect person you've been looking for. Which had you been too judgmental beforehand you would have lost.


----------



## ku1980rose

I don't know if mine was really a "date", but it did suck.

Like I've said before, I live in a very rural area. Only about 300 people in my town and no large cities nearby.

I met a guy on POF who just moved to this town for a farm job. I just moved back. We talked and figured we should hang out since we are around the same age and both single in this small town. 

He has a young son 100 percent of the time, so it's hard for him to get away. He kept inviting me over to his house for a couple of beers to officially meet and just hang out. I turned him down a few times because of other obligations, but he kept inviting and inviting until one evening I said yes.

We planned for about 6 pm and I was ready to go but waiting on him to say he was back from helping a friend with chores. It was another hour or so before he was. I decided to go ahead and go although I was a little turned away by then.

I got to his house and we chatted a bit and opened a beer. They had just bought a Kinect for he xbox 360 and a couple of games, so we went into the living room and his son and a friend played Kinect games. This guy didn't hardly acknowledge me the whole time I was there, but I thought it would be rude to just up and leave especially when his young son was talking to me a lot. He just played the Kinect with his kid and kept texting. After the kid's friend left the kid wanted me to play an xbox basketball game with him. His dad laid down on the couch and chilled and never said one word. I finally said I needed to get home and get some sleep. Thanked him for the good time and left. He never got off the couch and I never heard from him again.

He seemed turned off by me from the moment I got to the house. This is after he bugged me for 2 weeks to "stop by" and officially meet. Talked about how at least we could hang out as friends since we are both single in this town. It's not like he didn't know what I looked like. I have plenty of pics on POF and they are all within the last year. 

I'm definitely not interested in him and he didn't really hurt my feelings, but I just think he was an a-hole for acting the way he did after wanting me to come over so bad. He could've at least sent a text saying, "Thanks for stopping by." Or "Nice to meet you, but I don't really think I'm interested." or something similar.

What a jerk. :rofl:


----------



## SadSamIAm

EnjoliWoman said:


> SGW suggested this - I think it would be fun. Tell us about your kooky, weird, funny, horrific dates here.
> 
> I'll start...
> 
> Met a guy on match, seemed nice. Met him out for drinks, gallery crawl and walked to his office - he was a sales rep for an interior design company. It was cool - books and books of fabric swatches, tons of home accessory samples, etc.
> 
> Seemed nice enough so we planned a day to tour some local wineries - planned out a list of 3 (they are an hour away plus a bit from each other) and planned to pack a picnic lunch. I don't recall if he asked me or I offered to bring desert, but FOOD was mentioned (not me as desert).
> 
> I drive to his house, hand him the bite size fruit pastries, he opens the car door and I wait while he loads the car and off we go. Enjoy his company - at a stop sign he kisses me and it was nice. Finally around 3pm I mention we haven't stopped to eat, lets look for a good place to stop. He looks over his shoulder and says he forgot the food. REALLY??? WTF was he 'packing'? He remembered the BLANKET. He asked if I wanted to stop for fast food and I said no, let's just head back.
> 
> I direct him to the nearest interstate. We get back around 4, he invites me in and puts the pastries on his kitchen counter. I sit down and he pounces. I do kiss him back but extricate myself and say time to go. I ask him (out of politeness) if he wants some of the pastries and he gets a plate out and loads it up with 3/4 of the little things and hands the container to me, kisses my cheek and off I go.
> 
> I never heard from him again, nor did I want to. I have laughed over the "food-less picnic" and everything about how tacky it was for him to pack the blanket and 'forgot' the food, and not only not providing lunch, but taking more than half of the desert! It has become a famous story among my single friends and every now and then I'll be asked to tell the story to someone new to the dating arena.
> 
> I guess he assumed I'd have sex with him - but WTF we had ONE 'date', which was our first meeting and hadn't even kissed until that DAY. :rofl:



As sad as it sounds, I could see myself being that guy. Probably not after one date, but if you were giving me 'that vibe' then it might.

I could totally forget the food (cause I am a guy). If you agreed to come to my place and you had kissed me back with some passion earlier, I could easily see myself thinking you wanted me to pounce. And if the pastries looked 'really good', I might definitely take a bunch. Especially when being pissed off about the rejection.

Guess it is a good thing I am married and not out dating!


----------



## NoWhere

Yeah have mercy on us guys its tough sometimes reading women. If you don't make a move your not confident enough and its a turn off, if you make the wrong move your a creep and a turn off. Never understood why this kind of stuff has to be so complicated.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Kissing someone back does not mean we are ready for sex.  If I was grabbing his crotch or letting him grope (he didn't) then I could see how that would set those expectations. I had driven to his house so my car was there - I didn't have a choice but to go back to his house and instead of leaving immediately I figured 5 minutes of wrap up was polite. He wanted to show me his house - he'd just moved in to a quaint old bungalow.

It was the totality of the circumstances - being forgetful is one thing but then he never even apologized for forgetting -a simple and courteous "wow, that was silly of me! How about we find a cool little diner?" vs. looking over his shoulder and the cavalier "oh yeah. huh." sort of reply I got. He had no Plan B. All good boyscouts have a Plan B!  It seemed like he didn't want to "invest" in a meal.

I'm sure he took the pastries out of 'revenge' - instead it just looked greedy and childish and made me laugh later. 

Declining sex on the first real date isn't rejection. Expecting it is nuts.


----------



## NoWhere

You should be careful going to someone's house on the 2nd date Enjoli. There are a lot of freaks out there.


----------



## Paradise

NoWhere said:


> So on the first date if things seem to go well don't ask 'When can we sleep together?' then try and french kiss her.
> 
> 
> On a more serious note: Personally I don't read too much into someone who is a little awkward or quiet on a first date. Some people are just shy on a 1st date or afraid to say the wrong thing. Though that same person might open up on the 2nd date, once they get to know you, and turn out to be that perfect person you've been looking for. Which had you been too judgmental beforehand you would have lost.


This I agree with. I have never quite understood all of the "he/she is good looking but there just wasn't any chemistry." I'll be the first to admit that I tend to come across as rather reserved on a first or second date. I probably don't put out that alpha male vibe. If someone thinks they know me after a few hours and what I truly bring to the table then they are seriously mistaken.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

NoWhere said:


> You should be careful going to someone's house on the 2nd date Enjoli. There are a lot of freaks out there.


I do a background check and carry a firearm.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Paradise said:


> This I agree with. I have never quite understood all of the "he/she is good looking but there just wasn't any chemistry." I'll be the first to admit that I tend to come across as rather reserved on a first or second date. I probably don't put out that alpha male vibe. If someone thinks they know me after a few hours and what I truly bring to the table then they are seriously mistaken.


Ditto. I read in a dating article that you should give someone at least 3 dates. First date everyone is on good behavior and it can be awkward. Second date better but still getting to know them. By the 3rd date people supposedly loosen up a little and you get a better idea of the 'real' person and should go by that. So I usually give it several dates before I make a determination unless there is some major issue.


----------



## NoWhere

EnjoliWoman said:


> I do a background check and carry a firearm.


 Well that's good. Just wanted you to be safe. Just remember if you enter a house and see a closed door that says 'Sex Dungeon' on it. That's a bad sign. Shoot that bastard immediately.


----------



## SadSamIAm

EnjoliWoman said:


> Ditto. I read in a dating article that you should give someone at least 3 dates. First date everyone is on good behavior and it can be awkward. Second date better but still getting to know them. By the 3rd date people supposedly loosen up a little and you get a better idea of the 'real' person and should go by that. So I usually give it several dates before I make a determination unless there is some major issue.


For my wife, it was the 3rd YEAR before I saw her true colors.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

NoWhere said:


> Well that's good. Just wanted you to be safe. Just remember if you enter a house and see a closed door that says 'Sex Dungeon' on it. That's a bad sign. Shoot that bastard immediately.


Why is that bad?:scratchhead:


----------



## NoWhere

EnjoliWoman said:


> Why is that bad?:scratchhead:


 LOL. Your crazy!!! :smthumbup:


----------



## d4life

It has been years since I dated, and I had a few boring ones, but my mother has some of the funniest stories ever!

Bless her heart. She waited 10 years after my dad died before she started to date. She went online and met people that way. That freaked me out. Anyway, she met this guy for coffee one day. He seemed nice, but he was disabled because he was missing a leg. No big deal, she was older and had many flaws herself so she was fine with that.

A few days later he invited her over for drinks at his house. She went for the company, and since he had been polite she didnt think anything of it.

So she gets there and when he opened the door he was in a bath robe. OK... she said she walked in and then he immediately tried to start kissing her. She felt real uneasy and kind of backed away. They walked in to the den and it happened again. She told him she felt uncomfortable but he didnt stop. She said she found herself being chased around the house with this guy with a crutch and one leg. :rofl: She finally got out of there and she never spoke to him again.:lol:


----------



## EnjoliWoman

d4life - your mom wins!


----------



## d4life

EnjoliWoman said:


> d4life - your mom wins!


Yes, I was trying to remember some of her stories, but that was by far the funniest! The guy with the buldging lazy eye was a close second. :rofl:

You know, I'm glad I thought about this because since then she has remarried and I don't think she appreciates what she has some times. I think I will remind her of her dating days tomorrow! :rofl:


----------



## *LittleDeer*

Years ago (at least 14, prior to being married), I went on a date with a guy who told me on the first date - no kissing, hand holding or anything else yet either -
"You are lucky, because I have a huge [email protected] and I'm going to show it to you" 
Umm awkward. I excused myself, went to the bathroom, laughed my a$$ off and ditched him.

Creepy.


----------



## Holland

EnjoliWoman said:


> I do a background check and* carry a firearm*.


  really or joking?


----------



## dogman

EnjoliWoman said:


> I do a background check and carry a firearm.


Hehehe... I like you. I like that you called it a firearm.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Holland said:


> really or joking?


Serious. You never know what whackjob seems nice initially. Ted Bundy was very charismatic.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser

*Holland:* Ted Bundy was an infamous American rapist/serial killer finally executed in the 1980s in Florida.

We take our 2nd Amendment rights (right to bear arms) SERIOUSLY here!


----------



## EnjoliWoman

SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> *Holland:* Ted Bundy was an infamous American rapist/serial killer finally executed in the 1980s in Florida.
> 
> We take our 2nd Amendment rights (right to bear arms) SERIOUSLY here!


Thanks, I forget where everyone is from. If Holland is from Holland I'll feel REALLY REALLY STUPID! :rofl:


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

d4life said:


> Yes, I was trying to remember some of her stories, but that was by far the funniest! The guy with the buldging lazy eye was a close second. :rofl:
> 
> You know, I'm glad I thought about this because since then she has remarried and I don't think she appreciates what she has some times. I think I will remind her of her dating days tomorrow! :rofl:


Did you tell the story of the bulging eye...did I miss it?
If not, then out with it already!


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser

Holland:

I think you live in Australia, don't you?


----------



## Freak On a Leash

When I was 19 I broke up off from my first boyfriend when I was a sophomore in college. I went out on a date with a guy and he took me to a porno flick. Talk about horrible!  

Needless to say I never went out with again. 

30 years later I'm not exactly eager to date. Seems like a lot of aggravation and too much effort.


----------



## dogman

Before I was married I went on a fix up date. 

We met where she suggested. She seemed nervous and eventually said "do you mind if we go out to your car for this, my boyfriend might be coming here"

I said "out to the car for what...nevermind, you don't have to worry, I'm leaving" I left and she called me for next three weeks asking me out again.

I didn't go.


----------



## Pbartender

There was only one girl I dated before I got together with my STBXW...

After we had been together for a few months, we were walking along the beach (the campus of the college we attended was right on the shore of Lake Michigan). We were hand-in-hand in the moonlight, chatting about lovey-dovey stuff... It was all terribly romantic.

When all of a sudden, out of nowhere she tells me, "I'd kill myself, if you ever left me."



I called her bluff.

:crazy:

She didn't.


Pb.


----------



## Freak On a Leash

NoWhere said:


> You should be careful going to someone's house on the 2nd date Enjoli. There are a lot of freaks out there.


:lol: Hey! Some of us freaks are NICE!  

Seriously though, it's not a good idea to go back to man's house on a first or second date. That reminds me of yet another story. This was after the final time I broke up with my first boyfriend (who had become my fiance). We broke up 6 weeks before we were to get married so now I was truly single. 

So I was back on the dating scene. I met a guy at my gym. He seemed cool so I said "yes" when he asked me out. I picked him up at his house and we went to dinner. All through dinner I noticed he was acting kind of goofy. Laughing at inapproriate times, talking a LOT and just acting all around weird. He was a bit older than I was at the time, in his early 30s. 

I was 23 and stupid so when he asked me to come in and have a drink afterwards I said "Sure". We go inside and are listening to music and talking about bands we like. He isn't making a move on me so I figure it's cool. Then he gets up and goes into the kitchen. I wait awhile and then figure I'll see what he's up to. I go in the kitchen and he's smoking crack from a bong. Yep, CRACK. That explains the weird behavior. I guess he was coming off whatever he was on and was looking to get more into him. 

That was enough for me. He offers me some and I say "Gotta go" and leave. I'm glad I had my own car. 

He called me a few times afterwards. I never returned his calls. This is long before cell phones or emailing so it was just a matter or deleting his messages off the answering machine. I avoided the gym for awhile and I don't think I ever saw him again. 

Fast forward about 15 years later. I'm married by now. A woman calls my business and leaves a message wanting some work done. I call it up and GUESS WHO answers the phone. When he hears my name he asks:

Your name is "Blah blah"? Where are you from? I think I remember you. He then told me his name.

It was Mr. Crackhead himself!  :banghead: I quickly tell him that I wasn't from this area and had moved here from Virginia only a few years ago. which actually wasn't a lie since I had moved down to Virginia to live with my husband before we got married and had moved back with him after he got out of the Navy. 

He then said "Oh, I guess I got you mixed up with someone else."

Fortunately it was my husband who actually did the work for them so I never saw him again and I refused to call their house. Ouch. 

It's memories like this that convince me that THIS was the reason I chose to marry a man who I'd known for 9 years as one of my best friends. I figured I was safe. Little did I know. :slap:


----------



## Freak On a Leash

SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> We take our 2nd Amendment rights (right to bear arms) SERIOUSLY here!


Well, it depends on what part of the country you are in. Out in the hinterlands it's not unusual for people to be packin' a firearm. And they aren't afraid to use it. 

Here in the "blue" states one would react a lot like Holland. In Jersey we females will just kick a guy who gets out of line in the balls. Or spray him with mace.

Or threaten to break his arm.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

In the red dirt states, girls with guns aren't all that unusual.  I grew up shooting BB guns, rifles, shotguns and revolvers. My Dad taught firearm safety to boyscouts at camp after he retired so I don't go off 'half-c0cked' - pun intended!


----------



## Freak On a Leash

Do you ever worry that guy could get the gun away from you and use it on you? Would you hesitate to shoot it? :scratchhead:

One time I was watching a TV show with my husband about just that and I said "Yeah, that's what you need to do..pack a pistol and shoot the bastard." 

He looked at me and said "That only works if you would actually shoot somone. Something tells me you wouldn't hesitate at all to shoot someone."

And he was right. But not everyone is like that.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

If I feel I have to pull out my gun I fully intend to use it without hesitation. I know they aren't toys and aren't meant for everyone. I would shoot THROUGH my purse if I felt in danger. There will be no time for wrestling.


----------



## Freak On a Leash

EnjoliWoman said:


> If I feel I have to pull out my gun I fully intend to use it without hesitation. I know they aren't toys and aren't meant for everyone. I would shoot THROUGH my purse if I felt in danger. There will be no time for wrestling.


:smthumbup: That is totally cool. :gun:


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

I'm gonna get some like the girls from Mars Attacks.


----------



## inarut

Freak On a Leash said:


> Well, it depends on what part of the country you are in. Out in the hinterlands it's not unusual for people to be packin' a firearm. And they aren't afraid to use it.
> 
> Here in the "blue" states one would react a lot like Holland. In Jersey we females will just kick a guy who gets out of line in the balls. Or spray him with mace.
> 
> Or threaten to break his arm.


Where I am from we cant carry guns around nobody does (law abiding citizens anyway) so so you just never go to a dates house, if you dont know them well enough or particularly if you meet on the internet.


----------



## Freak On a Leash

inarut said:


> Where I am from we cant carry guns around nobody does (law abiding citizens anyway) so so you just never go to a dates house, if you dont know them well enough or particularly if you meet on the internet.


It's the same here. People don't carry guns. Even if you do have one, do you really want to be in a position to have to use it? 

I wouldn't go to anyone's house that I didn't know well, especially the first few dates. For one, it sends a message if you are a woman and go to a guy's house. Sad and stupid as that sounds, that's how it's often interpreted. So you gotta play it smart, especially if you are meeting someone who you only know from being online. 

I don't do the online dating thing but if I did I'd pick a neutral place to have coffee or a meal. That's what most people I know seem to do. 

That's why I like the Meetup.com events. You go to an organized event and get to know someone in a group situation first. Then you can take it from there.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Freak On a Leash said:


> It's the same here. People don't carry guns. Even if you do have one, do you really want to be in a position to have to use it?
> 
> I wouldn't go to anyone's house that I didn't know well, especially the first few dates. For one, it sends a message if you are a woman and go to a guy's house. Sad and stupid as that sounds, that's how it's often interpreted. So you gotta play it smart, especially if you are meeting someone who you only know from being online.
> 
> I don't do the online dating thing but if I did I'd pick a neutral place to have coffee or a meal. That's what most people I know seem to do.
> 
> That's why I like the Meetup.com events. You go to an organized event and get to know someone in a group situation first. Then you can take it from there.


I agree on not being stupid and I don't want to HAVE to use my gun at all and don't want to put myself in a position to need to use it by being careless. It's just my insurance policy.

I'm not kidding when I say I do a background - not that it's a guarantee, they just might have never been caught. But I do check arrest records, sex offender registry and otherwise sort of check out everything they have told me looking for lies or inconsistencies (and that they are, in fact, divorced or living apart) prior to the first date. 

First date I always meet them out, second and third dates usually. Since I had spent a good bit of time with him conversing at the bar of a little restaurant and felt confident enough I could hurt him enough to escape when I strolled to his office a couple blocks away - it was summer, he had on sandals, shorts and a buttoned tasteful printed short sleeved shirt on so I was sure he didn't have anything concealed unless it was a knife. He wasn't particularly muscular. And when he didn't make a move there that was threatening in any way and we continued emails and calls, I felt fine meeting him at his house and riding in his car to go to the wineries.


----------



## Dollystanford

EnjoliWoman said:


> If I feel I have to pull out my gun I fully intend to use it without hesitation. I know they aren't toys and aren't meant for everyone. I would shoot THROUGH my purse if I felt in danger. There will be no time for wrestling.


I'm sorry this shouldn't be tickling me but it is

I guess you could say a date where you feel the need to shoot him is a failure right? heh heh


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

My landlord is a police officer, I can get full checks on whomever I like. 

Have not yet had a need, the background check I ran on the guy I was going to work for and dated briefly, was for fact checking vs. criminal behavior. His facts didn't add up. 

His m.o. of presenting himself might make sense in the business world, but not in the personal world, at least not mine. But as he is getting what he wants, it does work for him, just not when it comes to me.

I think he's still hung up on me, my mentor talks a lot about him when we get together for work. But I'm not budging on what I want. If he wants it badly enough, let him go the distance and batten down his hatches. I've got all the time in the world to wait it out. 

There's being armed physically, and there's being armed psychologically. Both are important, as all's fair in love...


----------



## golfergirl

Don't tell people IRL about landlord - he can lose his job for doing that. My sister went out on a date with a man who mentioned that the courts were re-opening a cold-case and charged him with the murder of his ex-wfe. That was comfortable. Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SolidSnake

Freak On a Leash said:


> Well, it depends on what part of the country you are in. Out in the hinterlands it's not unusual for people to be packin' a firearm. And they aren't afraid to use it.
> 
> Here in the "blue" states one would react a lot like Holland. In Jersey we females will just kick a guy who gets out of line in the balls. Or spray him with mace.
> 
> Or threaten to break his arm.


Also female, from New Jersey. Its not so much a blue/red state thing as a Jersey thing unfortunately. Even in Massachusetts, the bluest of the blue states, you can get a permit to carry a concealed firearm. NJ is one of only a few states that doesn't issue permits. Sucks. I would love to carry.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

golfergirl said:


> Don't tell people IRL about landlord - he can lose his job for doing that. My sister went out on a date with a man who mentioned that the courts were re-opening a cold-case and charged him with the murder of his ex-wfe. That was comfortable. Haha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Really? I'm pretty sure he ran one on me prior to renting me an apartment. And he outed a woman who tried to rent next door, turned out she was involved in drugs. I haven't taken him up on the offer yet, usually I run my own even though I have to pay for them. 

I could have turned in the guy I dated during the summer. Pothead!


----------



## ku1980rose

I own a gun. But, I don't carry one. I have a shotgun and hunt and definitely keep it around for protection in my house. Does make me feel safer. But I don't carry it with me! lol!


----------



## YupItsMe

Would be nice to hear less about guns and more about funny bad dates. Hijacking sucks


----------



## EnjoliWoman

YupItsMe said:


> Would be nice to her less about guns and more about funny bad dates. Hijacking sucks


Just like real life conversations, it's easy to get off on a tangent. Do you have any funny stories to share?


----------



## Media_girl24

Let me start off by saying: in retrospect, I shouldn't have gone to this guy's house for the first date. No one needs to slap my hand and tell me this!!! 

I "met" this guy on Match.com and we decided to meet for the first date. He wanted me to come over to his house, which he was in the process of rehabbing (I have a huge interest in older homes, and during the process of getting to know each other, had established that this was a mutual interest.) I met him there, and quickly noticed that there was no furniture in the entire house except for a dining room table. There was literally nowhere to sit in the entire house, except (of course) he had a bed in his bedroom. We wound up sitting on the bed because there honestly wasn't anywhere else to go. I made a comment about the inappropriateness of this so that he knew that I wasn't delivering just because he already had me in the bed. 

We were enjoying some beverages (I had brought some beer and wine with me) and I noticed that, every time he excused himself to relieve himself, that he was not closing the door in the bathroom. I could hear EVERYTHING because he was leaving the door open. I couldn't see in the bathroom from my vantage point in the bedroom (thank God) but it was evident that he wasn't closing the door. I kept thinking, boy... that's a little bold on the first date, to pee with the bathroom door open. He went through the six pack I brought him within 90 minutes, so there was lots of peeing going on, not to mention that he probably has a drinking problem as well. 

It was finally time for me to use the bathroom. I excused myself and stepped into the bath (which, incidently, was very nicely done. He had updated this room already and it was very pretty.) Then I realized why he had never closed the door. THERE WAS NO DOOR. It was gone. He evidently expected me to use the bathroom without a door to close. The toilet was located directly across from the door, which opened into a common area in the center of the house. When I questioned the whereabouts of the door, he said that he had removed it when having the floors done, and that he hadn't replaced it. He then asked if I would be more comfortable if he went outside while I used the bathroom, and I said yes. So, he went through the kitchen and went out the back door. I was so unnerved at this point that I decided to forgo the need to use the facilities and just washed my hands and flushed the toilet to act as if I had. When I walked out of the bathroom and looked through the kitchen, this guy was standing at the back door, peering back in to the kitchen. Couldn't he have strolled around the yard? He was just waiting for me to finish so he could come right back in!


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Geeez! Although it doesn't help with sound, my downstairs bathroom was difficult for my sis in a wheelchair to get in wiht her wheelchair AND close the door so I used a shower curtain rod, ran it through the top wide hem of a standard top sheet and hung it up for privacy. Seems he would have thought about nailing, stapling, etc SOMETHING up there! And lawn/beach chairs? Plastic stacking chairs? I mean, if you're renovating, where do you sit down to take a break and have a drink?

However, it does go to show exactly HOW utilitarian some men can be! :rofl:


----------



## Freak On a Leash

Wow..that was a weird first date. To go to someone's empty house and sit on the bed and drink beer? Excuse me, but I'm not 17 years old! If someone asks me out I expect to be treated decently, be fed something, go to someplace specific, etc. I know I would've turned down that one. 

As for the bathroom situation. I guess guys aren't shy about it. They go in front of each other all the time. Even as a woman, I'm not shy about this. I guess years of outdoors activities have made me grow immune about where I go. Any bush will do.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

Freak On a Leash said:


> Wow..that was a weird first date. To go to someone's empty house and sit on the bed and drink beer? Excuse me, but I'm not 17 years old! If someone asks me out I expect to be treated decently, be fed something, go to someplace specific, etc. I know I would've turned down that one.
> 
> As for the bathroom situation. I guess guys aren't shy about it. They go in front of each other all the time. Even as a woman, I'm not shy about this. I guess years of outdoors activities have made me grow immune about where I go. Any bush will do.


Yep, when ice climbing and there is no where to go but just off the belay area, I tell the guys (nearly everyone other than myself) to face away. There's no hiding sound, so I just do my best to sound impressive, as if I really did need to go, so as to make the inconvenience not a frivolous one.

Once I was in some sparse forest and at a trail intersection where the one we were taking went straight uphill. So I stopped to pee and was just squatting when some guy walks up and starts talking to my now ex-H. The guy asks my now ex-H if he's alone and the answer is no, and he gestures to me. All I could do was to show off my great balance in a very low squat and wave and say hey, how's it going? I didn't want the guy, who was young, to be embarassed. I added, I'm just finishing up, you might want to turn around for a moment. lol.


----------



## SingleInTx

I met a really nice guy on OKC about 2 weeks ago- we both work in very similar fields/same industry, the attraction was clearly there on both our parts- I thought it was kind of promising! We met at an upscale bar equidistant to both of our homes, and were having a great conversation over Mexican martinis when he excused himself to go to the restroom. He returned *sniffing* and wiping his nose and noticeable more excited than when he'd left. He proceeded to use the restroom at least 6 more times during the hour and a half we were on the so-called date, and each time it became more apparent that he was snorting cocaine in the bathroom. Now I'm not one for assumptions but I'm pretty sure I was correct- my intuition is rarely wrong. Oh, not to mention the fact that he asked if I wanted a "bump" prior to driving home  

WHAT part of HELL NO I don't touch drugs of any kind and would never date anyone who does any kind of drugs, do you not understand, dude? It's on my profile! Gaahhh... I ran the other direction. He had the nerve to text me a couple days later and tell me he'd like to see me again- I said "I don't think we're a good match- take care." And chalked that one up to there are some crazies in this world!

I also carry a firearm


----------



## Freak On a Leash

:lol: So you went out with a cokehead too? Nice.. :banghead:


----------



## YupItsMe

Dates from hell are more a woman thing. For men a date from hell is not getting laid after "investing" in her burger and fries for the fridged ***** and listening to stories about her cat all night without any other *****.

Lol. Just kidding


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

YupItsMe said:


> Dates from hell are more a woman thing. For men a date from hell is not getting laid after "investing" in her burger and fries for the fridged ***** and listening to stories about her cat all night without any other *****.
> 
> Lol. Just kidding


Nope, there was some kind of article I read today about a guy who wrote about 100 bad dates. "Not A Match: My True Tales of Online Dating Disasters" - Book Review - Caterina Passarelli


----------



## SingleInTx

Freak On a Leash said:


> :lol: So you went out with a cokehead too? Nice.. :banghead:


Yep! What a wacko! Thinking I wouldn't notice then offering to share, much to my chagrin. *sigh* can't win em all! I'm starting to think dating is just a numbers game!


----------



## BeachGuy

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Really? I'm pretty sure he ran one on me prior to renting me an apartment. And he outed a woman who tried to rent next door, turned out she was involved in drugs. I haven't taken him up on the offer yet, usually I run my own even though I have to pay for them.
> 
> I could have turned in the guy I dated during the summer. Pothead!


Uh, yeah....a law enforcement officer running background checks for personal reasons is very illegal. Just saw a story here a few weeks ago about one who was fired for doing that. Could possibly face criminal charges.


----------



## aston

Went on a date with a girl from *******. From the first drink all she talked about was how she was bisexual and the women she's had daliances with and how open minded she was. That was enough for me after 2 plus hours of hearing about it. I inquired why she's not on a swinger site instead and she simply said she wasn't one.
A day after I told her I wasn't really interested and she literally blew up on me...insulting and calling me arrogant and egotistical for turning her down......and how every guy dreams on having a woman like that. Umm...no thanks.


----------



## lisab0105

Freak On a Leash said:


> Well, it depends on what part of the country you are in. Out in the hinterlands it's not unusual for people to be packin' a firearm. And they aren't afraid to use it.
> 
> Here in the "blue" states one would react a lot like Holland. In Jersey we females will just kick a guy who gets out of line in the balls. Or spray him with mace.
> 
> Or threaten to break his arm.


Nothing to add, just wanted to say !Yay! Another Jersey chick. I never noticed before.


----------



## bravenewworld

aston said:


> Went on a date with a girl from *******. From the first drink all she talked about was how she was bisexual and the women she's had daliances with and how open minded she was. That was enough for me after 2 plus hours of hearing about it. I inquired why she's not on a swinger site instead and she simply said she wasn't one.
> A day after I told her I wasn't really interested and she literally blew up on me...insulting and calling me arrogant and egotistical for turning her down......and how every guy dreams on having a woman like that. Umm...no thanks.


Because everyone just loves their date being totally self absorbed and inattentive while rattling off explicit details about their sexual conquests. 

I have been out once or twice with people who talked about themselves without pausing yet never bothered to ask me a question. Couldn't figure out if they were super nervous or conceited. At least it wasn't "Letters to Penthouse" talk.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

I have been asked about sex very explicitly - my guess is he had an LD ex-wife or they didn't have a good connection for her to want it and he was fielding his dates based on sex. I answered his questions but then I felt turned off by that being his primary date filter. Eh. I liked him up until then. We had dinner and this conversation was standing by our cars in the parking lot before parting from our first date.


----------



## Pbartender

EnjoliWoman said:


> I have been asked about sex very explicitly - my guess is he had an LD ex-wife or they didn't have a good connection for her to want it and he was fielding his dates based on sex. I answered his questions but then I felt turned off by that being his primary date filter. Eh. I liked him up until then. We had dinner and this conversation was standing by our cars in the parking lot before parting from our first date.


Yeah... Good conversation to have. Bad time to have it.


----------



## hereinthemidwest

I must attact all the weirdo's. I have MANY FUNNY (1st-3rd) time dates. 

2nd date with guy asked me to a local smoke house. Famous for ribs and Chicken. He orders a FULL RACK of ribs and even drinks a couple bottle of beer. I order Pulled pork sandwich with slaw H2O with lemon. 

The bill arrives he asked me to SPILT the ticket. My food was like 8.00 his was over 20.00 plus his beer. I said...I'll pay for mine. I had only 20.00 bill on me. I swear he grabs the 20.00 and never gave me the change or nothing. I was in shock!!!

Another weirdo....we pull into the gas station. he swipes his card to pay for gas on the outside pumps. Well I ran into the gas station. I wanted to get a bottle of diet coke and breath mints. As a nice guesture I asked him, Do you need anything? He says Ya, grab me a crush pop. Well, the gas station sold grape and orange. I brought both. I allowed him to pick his flavor once I got back outside to his truck. He drives me home. We enter my house. I put the other bottle of crush in my icebox. We visit a few minutes as he leaves he turns around and says...OH I forgot my crush you brought me. He opens my icebox and takes it with him. LOL I was like OMG another NUT JOB.


----------



## Instant Cannon

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Nope, there was some kind of article I read today about a guy who wrote about 100 bad dates. "Not A Match: My True Tales of Online Dating Disasters" - Book Review - Caterina Passarelli


I read that book. It was very funny, indeed. I need to start writing down some of my experiences. I have met some nice women, but have met some, shall we say, crazy ones as well.


----------

